# What is dad rock



## silvertonebetty (Jan 4, 2015)

I was on TikTok the other night and I head of something called “dad rock”


----------



## Grab n Go (May 1, 2013)

Basically, anything that's not super current.

Spin - 40 Bands That Define “Dad Rock”


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

listen to hardcore and never worry about what dad rock may mean again.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Stuff that your dad can play on the guitar: CCR, The Band, Neil Young, The Eagles, Van Morrison. 

Did I mention CCR?


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

My kinda music!!


----------



## Sketchy Jeff (Jan 12, 2019)

silvertonebetty said:


> I was on TikTok the other night and I head of something called “dad rock”


dad rock is music that a bunch of middle aged guys with jobs and kids and other family involvements and some yard maintenance and keeping up with the house and the vehicles and checking in on their own parents and some other stuff can learn by themselves late at night when everybody else is finally sleeping and then get together with a few similar people for one or at best two practices and still manage to pull off a sort of functional version of the song in front of a few friends at an (appropriately socially distanced of course) back yard get together about once per year

and have that count as fulfilling the rock and roll fantasy

not too spicy 'cuz the kids will be there so no DDDDC or Sink The Pink, not too heavy 'cuz you might put your back out so no RATM, probably no Prince 'cuz it's harder than it seems and you've got a gender identity to maintain while appearing as open minded as possble, no rapping 'cuz you'll both feel like and look like a poser, no pop country 'cuz once you go down that road you don't return, not too vocally challenging because you need your voice for the zoom board meeting the following morning. 

Sultans of Swing is great if you can pull it off. CCR and a bit of Springsteen. Something from Blackie and the Rodeo Kings is good. Tie Me At the Crossroads by Bruce Cockburn works. Some Blue Rodeo at the end when thngs get a bit maudlin.

j


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

silvertonebetty said:


> I was on TikTok the other night and I head of something called “dad rock”


Social Media is used by everyone, but the norms are defined by teenagers.

Teenagers right now rifle through popular music daily. A big song to them lasts hours. Their favourite artists are selling them a life style as their brand, not music per se. To them, 20 year olds are adults and anyone beyond that age is a dad or old person.

They think that music without an electronic drum kit is Dad rock for old people.

They don’t mean it as an insult, they just have an adolescent understanding of what is beyond their social media sphere of influence. They also lack the ability to communicate with people in real life.

I was checking out at a store on NYE and when I was walking out I said to the kid behind the counter “hey buddy!! Have a good New Years, get drunk and laid ”..

The kid with zero expression on his face condescendingly said “sir… I’m only 17”…

I said “oh… ok man… sit at home with your mom and play Fort-night like the other zodiac killers”…


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

It's like an older sibling of Chad rock.


----------



## Jalexander (Dec 31, 2020)

bw66 said:


> Stuff that your dad can play on the guitar: CCR, The Band, Neil Young, The Eagles, Van Morrison.
> 
> Did I mention CCR?


That’s part of it, but if that’s all, that’s grandpa rock! Dad rock usually includes all the alt rock bands that grew up on all that stuff. They made a few louder, weirder albums, and then mellowed out and embraced their 70s influences. The National. War on Drugs. And especially any Jeff Tweedy after A Ghost is Born… see Wilco’s Sky Blue Sky.


----------



## tdotrob (Feb 24, 2019)

Budda said:


> listen to hardcore and never worry about what dad rock may mean again.


Hardcore is dad rock now though


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Jalexander said:


> That’s part of it, but if that’s all, that’s grandpa rock!


I didn't want to have to be the one to say it so thank you. It would begin to depress me to suggest what bands might be classified as Dad rock. Spotify classified all the Metal I listen to as Old School the other day and I was heart broken to realize that it isn't just the bald spot on my head and the sweat pants that marks me as an old man.... its my music.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

Who else remembers when Zeppelin, Sabbath, Deep Purple etc, were classified as dinosaur rock?


----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

laristotle said:


> Who else remembers when Zeppelin, Sabbath, Deep Purple etc, were classified as dinosaur rock?


I do... because that was around the same time I learned about them. First music I ever fell in love with and to this day still some of my favorite stuff.

What do you think they would be now? Golden Oldies 🤣


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

tdotrob said:


> Hardcore is dad rock now though


(Puts on madball) sorry didnt catch that


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

laristotle said:


> Who else remembers when Zeppelin, Sabbath, Deep Purple etc, were classified as dinosaur rock?


You mean they aren't anymore? 😁


----------



## isoneedacoffee (Oct 31, 2014)

All I know is that Dad Rock is far more rebellious than the music that teenagers listen to now. And when older generations have to teach younger generations how to rebel, we have a larger societal problem.


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

Did someone say "ok boomer" yet? I was reading the thread, but sort of drifted off... lol


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

laristotle said:


> Who else remembers when Zeppelin, Sabbath, Deep Purple etc, were classified as dinosaur rock?


What?
There has been rock music since then?
 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Thunderboy1975 (Sep 12, 2013)

laristotle said:


> View attachment 399414


I thought thats what Fender players looked like, this confirms it.😂


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

Kid Rock is the new Dad rock.


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

pfft. yeah, right.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Mark Brown (Jan 4, 2022)

Paul Running said:


> View attachment 399728


I was listening to number of the beast this morning preparing to learn the bassline tonight and I approve this message!


----------



## 2N1305 (Nov 2, 2009)

Always12AM said:


> Social Media is used by everyone, but the norms are defined by teenagers.
> 
> Teenagers right now rifle through popular music daily. A big song to them lasts ... their social media sphere of influence. They also lack the ability to communicate with people in real life.
> 
> I said “oh… ok man… sit at home with your mom and play Fort-night like the other zodiac killers”…


I absolutely loved everything you said, laughed out loud, and especially laughed at "they also lack the ability to communicate with people in real life".

And this is the future of humanity.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

2N1305 said:


> I absolutely loved everything you said, laughed out loud, and especially laughed at "they also lack the ability to communicate with people in real life".
> 
> And this is the future of humanity.


I remember in 2007 having to be intoxicated in order to be anesthetized enough to be in high school with my own generation. It’s only gotten worse.

Teens now are even more emotionally sterile than before. you could throw a muffin at their forehead full strength and they won’t even flinch. It’s that everyone is diagnosed with ADHD now and parents nuke them with Ritalin. You can fart and fall down and they won’t even acknowledge it.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

I had a good time in high school and the local music was kinda like this .. lol


----------



## SWLABR (Nov 7, 2017)

If I learn a song by a "Dad Rock" band, does the instructor have to play it at "step-dad speed", or is it already that speed?


----------



## laristotle (Aug 29, 2019)

SWLABR said:


> If I learn a song by a "Dad Rock" band, does the instructor have to play it at "step-dad speed", or is it already that speed?


It's usually dropped a key (or a few) to be able to sing along with.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

bw66 said:


> Stuff that your dad can play on the guitar: CCR, The Band, Neil Young, The Eagles, Van Morrison.
> 
> Did I mention CCR?


My Dad can't play anything on guitar.

So does that mean for me--no such thing as Dad Rock?


----------

